# [solved]How to install the firmware for TP-Link TL-WN822N?

## choucete

Hello, World! 

I am running a fresh Gentoo install, my first ever.  :Smile: 

Now I am trying to get my TP-Link TL-WN822N wireless N USB adapter to work with Gentoo, but I am not sure how to acquire the firmware.

This is what I tried in order:

First, I compiled my kernel with the carl9170 driver included, so I just tried plugging the adapter and then running dmesg to see what happened:

```

[ 5983.869294] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 10 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 5983.869307] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: GetStatus port:1 status 001803 0  ACK POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[ 5983.869314] hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

[ 5983.973023] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

[ 5984.024254] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: port 1 high speed

[ 5984.024261] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[ 5984.075027] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device number 2 using ehci_hcd

[ 5984.139261] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: port 1 high speed

[ 5984.139267] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[ 5984.228991] usb 1-1: default language 0x0409

[ 5984.239618] usb 1-1: udev 2, busnum 1, minor = 1

[ 5984.239620] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0cf3, idProduct=1002

[ 5984.239624] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=16, Product=32, SerialNumber=48

[ 5984.239626] usb 1-1: Product: USB2.0 WLAN

[ 5984.239629] usb 1-1: Manufacturer: ATHER

[ 5984.239631] usb 1-1: SerialNumber: 12345

[ 5984.239718] usb 1-1: usb_probe_device

[ 5984.239722] usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[ 5984.239880] usb 1-1: adding 1-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[ 5984.239939] carl9170 1-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[ 5984.239943] carl9170 1-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 5984.291265] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: port 1 high speed

[ 5984.291271] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[ 5984.342027] usb 1-1: reset high speed USB device number 2 using ehci_hcd

[ 5984.407270] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: port 1 high speed

[ 5984.407278] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[ 5984.496372] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[ 5984.520578] usb 1-1: firmware not found.

[ 5984.520594] usb 1-1: unregistering interface 1-1:1.0

[ 5984.520677] usb 1-1: link qh0-00ff/f279fe40 start 0 [2/0 us]

[ 5984.520885] usb 1-1: unlink qh0-00ff/f279fe40 start 0 [2/0 us]

[ 5984.520935] usb 1-1: usb_disable_device nuking non-ep0 URBs

```

I was kind of expecting it, since I already configured this device under OpenSUSE and Fedora. So I went ahead and downloaded the firmware from linuxwireless.org, but then I was not sure were to place it since there was no /lib/firmware directory. Finally using find I found the firmware dir (/usr/src/linux-3.0.6-gentoo/firmware/) or at least I thought I did.

After placing the firmware file on the directory I plugged the adapter but dmesg was still complaining about not finding the right firmware.

I went back to google and found this thread here but the problem is that the guy on it does not explain how he installed the firmware, he just says he did install it. So I tried emerging it:

```

mybox ~ # emerge -va carl9170-firmware

 * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "carl9170-firmware".

emerge: searching for similar names...

emerge: Maybe you meant any of these: net-wireless/ar9271-firmware, net-wireless/rt73-firmware, net-wireless/rt61-firmware?

```

Would ar9271-firmware be what I am looking for?

Thanks in advance for any help provided.Last edited by choucete on Sun Jan 08, 2012 11:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gusar

Install the linux-firmware package.

----------

## choucete

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> Install the linux-firmware package.

 

Thanks a lot! That fixed it.

----------

